# DaMayor's DaDamaged, but not Da feated



## DaMayor (Jul 13, 2006)

Okay, here we go again.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 13, 2006)

Okay, so now I'm forty....I probably have more metabolic issues than most, I've a small herniated area, NOT a full blown hernia, just one with potential. My diet is relatively healthy, yet not currently being monitored closely as in the past. I've recently minimalized my caffeine intake and gone back to nothing but water. And while this may seem trivial, it has made a world of difference. So now, I'm debating on whether or not to start working out now, or wait until I see my doctor on the 24th. I'm really missing the gym, but I'm trying to be smart here, which, for those of you who know me, is a very difficult task. 

I'll re-check my stats tonight if possible.....still have a dinner crowd to feed.


----------



## Double D (Jul 13, 2006)

In my opinion I would do some low intensity workouts to start. Some stationary bike and some slow paced treadmill. I would check with the doc before going balls to the wall. Best of luck to ya bud.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 13, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> In my opinion I would do some low intensity workouts to start. Some stationary bike and some slow paced treadmill. I would check with the doc before going balls to the wall. Best of luck to ya bud.



That was what I had in mind. As much as it will drive me crazy, I'm going to have do lift 25-30% of what I would normally do, but only after I worked my way back in slowly. Even if there is no pain initially, I will have to be careful.
Thanks!


----------



## Double D (Jul 13, 2006)

Its alright buddy gotta start somewhere. I probaby wouldnt touch a weight until given the ok by the doc. Temptation is to much to start pushing more weights once you pick up a weight.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 13, 2006)

DaMayor said:
			
		

> Okay, here we go again.



Hey, DaMayor is back.    What have you been up to?


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 14, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Hey, DaMayor is back.    What have you been up to?



Hey man....just working my ass off trying to develop this restaurant deal.

Man, this wait to return to the gym is killin' me!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2006)

Holy Crap!!  One of my favorite IM members hath returned.  How are you Da'Mayor?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 29, 2006)

I heard about him, I thought it was just a myth! 
Welcome back.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2006)

Welcome back, still on the island?


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 23, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Holy Crap!!  One of my favorite IM members hath returned.  How are you Da'Mayor?



Whassssup Funk!  

Dude, you've grown considerably since I first crossed paths with you. Good job,man! 

I, on the other hand, have deflated considerably....but that ain't all bad.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 23, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I heard about him, I thought it was just a myth!
> Welcome back.



You've heard about me? Frightening to think what that might be about.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 23, 2006)

Be right back.....Gotta change that avatar.....


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2006)

So, are you going to update this thing regularly now?


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 23, 2006)

Yes, I hope to. Time is always a problem, but if I don't get back into the groove soon I'm afraid I won't at all.

I will post some stats as soon as I take a few measurements, and I will post my diet plan as soon as I figure out, or decide, (or am otherwise instructed by wise "problematic" holistic-trainer-guru-chick) what I want to do with this old rusty body of mine.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi Shithead!


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 23, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Hi Shithead!



Hi-Ya. 

I must say, I took a quick glance at your gallery, Jodi. You're looking impressive as well. 

Got some junk in the trunk now.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 23, 2006)

Okay, these were my stats from June of '03...

Da Stats......

Age: 37
Height: 5'-10"
Weight: 235-238lbs. (was ~240+ in January) [this was actually more like 248]
BF- To update asap. 
Neck-~17.5"
Chest-~48"
Bi's-~17.5"
Waist-~38"
Quads-~27.5"

Not really that big.... but big wasn't my goal. And while I would love to be a monster for a day, at 40 years old I think it wiser to go for fairly large and mostly lean.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 23, 2006)

Got your email.  I'm here.

You ready to get started?

(oh yeah, almost forgot..I'm going to introduce you to friend of mine, Les.  He;s going to go thru a similar transition; he's an Asian chef in London.  He and I see some business potential in slating business a certain way...  I'll talk to you about it via email)


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 23, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Got your email.  I'm here.
> 
> You ready to get started?
> 
> (oh yeah, almost forgot..I'm going to introduce you to friend of mine, Les.  He;s going to go thru a similar transition; he's an Asian chef in London.  He and I see some business potential in slating business a certain way...  I'll talk to you about it via email)



Yep. It is time.

Just keep in mind how stretched I am for time these days.....and how damn tired I am. Not to sound whiney, but this 14 hour a day/six day a week thing is starting to catch up with me. 
Although I know training will help alleviate some of the stress,fatigue, brain fog, yada yada yada.

I'm cashed.
Tomorrow we plan for the future.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 23, 2006)

DaMayor said:


> Got some junk in the trunk now.



  I always thought that was a bad thing!?!?!


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 24, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I always thought that was a bad thing!?!?!



Not the way I intended for it to sound. 

I'm very impressed with the progress you have made. Great work.
(Now, doesn't that sound better than,"nice ass, Jodi!" ?)


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 24, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Got your email.  I'm here.
> 
> You ready to get started?
> 
> (oh yeah, almost forgot..I'm going to introduce you to friend of mine, Les.  He;s going to go thru a similar transition; he's an Asian chef in London.  He and I see some business potential in slating business a certain way...  I'll talk to you about it via email)



Alright, I e-mailed you something. A very lengthy, drawn-out, txt. something.

Let me go to the mall to buy a new spandex body suit and a pink lifting belt and we'll get this show on the road again.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 24, 2006)

Got it.  I'm similarly stretched for time right now.  Will answer as best I can..

(Sean is in line ahead of you, sorry).


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 24, 2006)

DaMayor said:


> Let me go to the mall to buy a new spandex body suit and a pink lifting belt and we'll get this show on the road again.



I'm sure you'll look stunning.    Good luck with the latest endeavor.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 24, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Got it.  I'm similarly stretched for time right now.  Will answer as best I can..
> 
> (Sean is in line ahead of you, sorry).



Oh, no problem. Just wanted to make sure it got to ya.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 24, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> I'm sure you'll look stunning.    Good luck with the latest endeavor.



Yeah, no doubt! Trouble is, I'm going to have to work out at the, yep, you guessed it.........Y-M-C-A. 

Hope the village people don't catch me in the locker room or something!


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 25, 2006)

So, last night I noticed the old taylor's tape lying on my desk, so I took a quick measurement of my bi's/tri's and got a whopping 15.75 inches.

WTF?         
Now, I am officially, other than being the incredible shrinking man, Pissed.

Now, it is time to kick some freakin' ass boys and girls......


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 25, 2006)

Anybody have any Pro-Hormone recommendations for the old guy?

Hell, does anybody have a bicycle pump I can borrow?


Arrrrrgh!


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 25, 2006)

Okay, the tantrum is over.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 25, 2006)

Trouble said:


> (Sean is in line ahead of you, sorry).



Oh, great. Not only am I deflating, but the woman of my life has dumped me for Sean.....wonderful!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 25, 2006)

DaMayor said:


> I took a quick measurement of my bi's/tri's and got a whopping 15.75 inches.
> 
> WTF?
> Now, I am officially, other than being the incredible shrinking man, Pissed.



The arms in that avatar look bigger than 15.75.     Oh wait, you mean that's not your picture?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2006)

DaMayor said:


> Not the way I intended for it to sound.
> 
> I'm very impressed with the progress you have made. Great work.
> (Now, doesn't that sound better than,"nice ass, Jodi!" ?)



  Ahhh yeah, point taken and thanks lol.

So why have you been gone for what........2+ years anyway?


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 25, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Ahhh yeah, point taken and thanks lol.
> 
> So why have you been gone for what........2+ years anyway?



Well, back then I was working normal hours for someone else, the gym was less than a mile away from work/on my way home, etc.etc. The company folded, I was again self-employed so time was a little tighter. But since I did a lot of physical stuff in my work, I wasn't losing too much tone. I then bought this restaurant, and have not been able to escape yet. I did lose a bunch of "weight" (about twenty lbs or so) just due to the fast paced environment and the fact that I spend all of my time feeding the rest of the community.
I'm not fat anymore, but I've lost a lot of tone and muscle weight. So I figure this is a better starting point anyway.
Question is, should I cut away the remaining fat first, or just go ahead and do a controlled bulk during the fall and winter while I'm re-developing a program. Don't know.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2006)

LOL, I can understand the busy life   I've moved across the country twice since you were last here 

I think a recomp


----------



## P-funk (Aug 25, 2006)

> Question is, should I cut away the remaining fat first, or just go ahead and do a controlled bulk during the fall and winter while I'm re-developing a program. Don't know.



I think the best thing for you to do is not worry about that stuff as much and just worry about getting into some consisten healthy lifestyle patters....healthy diet, resistance training, cardiovascular training, etc.....There is a lot to be said for a consistently healthy lifestyle.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 25, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I think the best thing for you to do is not worry about that stuff as much and just worry about getting into some consisten healthy lifestyle patters....healthy diet, resistance training, cardiovascular training, etc.....There is a lot to be said for a consistently healthy lifestyle.



True. 
Actually, in the business I am in now, diet should not be a problem as it was in the past.(other than making myself eat) I used to have to carry a bunch of food/supps. around...now I am surrounded by ideal foods, and can stash my suppliments in my office. Behind our building they are constructing a new building with a few storage units (with a/c) I may consider renting one of these and buying some free weights or something. I will have to weigh this against gym costs, of course.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 25, 2006)

what type of restaurant do you own?


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 25, 2006)

P-funk said:


> what type of restaurant do you own?



Its called Drew's Blues Cafe'. We serve "wraps" (12" flour tortillas filled with anything and everything) traditional sandwiches, salads, soups, etc. mainly, and we're expanding the menu (trying for a blues themed menu, but this is a tough SC crowd....they loves they rice and gravy, y'all ) for a friday and saturday night dinner crowd. This "rotating" menu could consist of anything from jambalaya to osobucco, scallops, pasta dishes (not often), to salmon.....pretty much up to me. Deal is, I can create anything I need for myself as well. I'm surrounded by healthy choices (I steer clear of the tortillas because of their carb. level), I buy about 200lbs. of chicken breasts per week, tuna, green leafy vegis., the works.
So half of the battle is addressed right here. Hey, P, we even have live entertainment (guitar) A buddy of mine comes in and plays his Ibanez seven string..a lot of Jazz standards, although he's gotten me to jam with him a couple of times. I figured you would appreciate that.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 25, 2006)

damn, that is cool that you have music too!  I love restaurant's with live music.  makes the evening much more enjoyable.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 25, 2006)

P-funk said:


> damn, that is cool that you have music too!  I love restaurant's with live music.  makes the evening much more enjoyable.



Oh, its cool. I'm just in a very conservative town...have been all of my life. My place has more of an Atlanta/Charleston/Charlotte feel...but we'll eventually re-educate these folks. The first night we had poetry readings [snapping fingers], we had about fifteen people...last time we had a full house with people waiting at the door. It'll work out.

I'm off to find my old diet outline...its gotta be around here somewhere.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 25, 2006)

DaMayor said:


> I steer clear of the tortillas because of their carb. level



There are low carb wraps now.  While they do have some carbs, about half of them are fiber (always a good thing).  Are you on a low carb diet these days?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 25, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I think the best thing for you to do is not worry about that stuff as much and just worry about getting into some consisten healthy lifestyle patters....healthy diet, resistance training, cardiovascular training, etc.....There is a lot to be said for a consistently healthy lifestyle.



Yep, do that and eventually, everything will fall into place for you.
Sounds like you have a great place. I may hit you one day in the next several weeks and come down on a friday/sat night and see what is happening and meet you!


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> There are low carb wraps now.  While they do have some carbs, about half of them are fiber (always a good thing).  Are you on a low carb diet these days?



Oh yeah, twice the price, and they taste like cardboard. BTW, I try not to eat too many of these tortillas anyway because they have about 51g of carbs each.....I hope my customers aren't reading this! 
I thought about riding the Atkins wagon when I first bought the place, but knew it would be a short ride. Mainly because people cannot understand the concept behind Atkins, (which most view as overdosing on bacon cheese and butter)or CKD's etc.
Right now I'm on a common sense diet, right down the middle with a few cheats here and there. I would, however consider the reasonably low-carb/high protein (yes, I know too much protein might interfere with ketosis) approach again because it works for me.....at least as a tool for the short term.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 26, 2006)

So, here's the plan. I am going to take today and tomorrow off (dietetically...did I spell that right?) and Monday morning we're going to re-structure the old diet a bit. Basically, I will be going after a moderately low carb, moderate to high protein and low fat plan. I am going to have to research the macros of the food I will be eating, afterwhich I will (attempt to) post meals for your viewing pleasure and comment.
Back to the gym as well.....


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 28, 2006)

Okay. Time to walk the walk.
Although I have every intention of maintaining a well structured diet plan, I have a feeling that this will take a day or two to implement. Not to say that I am a total slacker or otherwise lacking dicipline, because I have never been too far off base in regards to diet. (i.e., I don't eat junk foods, I'm not a big fan of cheap carbs, etc.) One factor I will deal with is caffeine. This I will eliminate gradually. The second is to increase my H20 intake...which has been pitiful lately, and would explain that feeling of "toxicity" one feels when they are taking in too much caffeine, etc. 
And, *sigh* today I go back to the gym. I won't lie, I feel a bit anxious about this. I hate the way it feels to walk into the place for the first time in a while....sort of a mixture of being ashamed for leaving to begin with, being out of shape, a knowing that I might blow something out at any given time, which means that I have to lift like a baby for at least a couple of weeks......which Sucks.

Back to work...again.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 28, 2006)

Meals today are as follows:

Meal #1: (8:00am...a little late, I know)
Coffee (16oz.)
4-6oz. Chicken Salad (I only use breast meat, Mayo. is minimal, can't disclose other proprietary info., but it is mostly harmless)
8oz. water
Multi-vitamin (we'll add other suppliments soon)

Meal#2: (2:00pm..late again...got busy feeding others)
8oz. White albacore tuna w/ 1tsp.mayo.
1/2 cup iceberg lettuce w/1/2tsp. balsamic vinegar & olive oil.
20oz. water

Meal #3: (4:00) 6oz chicken salad (made another batch for myself w/ just enough mayo/olive oil to moisten the chicken a bit)
Diet Coke (Yeah Yeah...its crap, but consider it my "cheat" for the day.)
16oz. water.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 28, 2006)

I have decided that there is no worse feeling than that of walking into the gym after being gone for a long time. You know what to do, how to do it (for the most part) but run the risk of going after too much too soon. I always have, anyway.
So, here I am, after a _two and a half year hiatus_. I walk into the old gym and there are only two other people in the free weight section. *THANK GOD.* Okay, obstacle number one is eliminated. Obstacle number two is the usual, "I really don't have a program in my head or on paper, so I'll just cruise around and hit a few stations" temptation. Nope. That one didn't get me either. I'll post a few just to give you guys something to chuckle about in a minute. Now, the third and final danger, for me personally, is the "I'll hit it like I used to" approach.............._*That one*_ got me a little. Although knowing that I have this mini-hernia thing kept me in check for the most part. So here is what I did, based on a "I'll work bi's and tri's, Oh, and Pecs.....and throw in a few seated rows" routine.

Tricep press (cable/straight bar) 3x10 @70,100,125
Tricep press (cable/close grip) 3x10 @70,100,125
Tricep press (machine-crap) 3x8@125,150,175
Wide grip pull downs 3x8 @ 70, 80,125
Curls (Off-set) 3x8 @ 40 plus bar....whatever the hell that amounts to. (sad)
Flys (Compound movement) 3x10 @ 25,35,45 (sadder yet)
Seated rows (close grip) 3x10 @ I can't remember....five clicks up from the bottom of the stack.
Peck-Deck (machine...obviously) 3x10 @ 50,60,70 (crying)
Went back to the tricep machine because there was a chick on the stair-stepper with a nice badunkadunk.....kidding.

On a serious note, I did monitor my lower abs for any discomfort and didn't experience any problems other than a dull ache, evry very slight, when I was finishing up the w/g pull downs...I think this was because I was fully extended while controlling (returning) the weights to the stack. The weight belt seems to do absolutely no good for the area, so I'm tempted to only use it if I'm making movements that effect my lower back directly. (input?)

Okay, so ther is my first, unstructured, idiotic, brief, why did I stop in the first place, work-out.

Comments? Laughter? Go ahead....I deserve it.

Regardless of what I did or didn't accomplish, my old ass will be sore tomorrow.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 28, 2006)

DaMayor said:


> I have decided that there is no worse feeling than that of walking into the gym after being gone for a long time. You know what to do, how to do it (for the most part) but run the risk of going after too much too soon. I always have, anyway.
> So, here I am, after a _two and a half year hiatus_. I walk into the old gym and there are only two other people in the free weight section. *THANK GOD.* Okay, obstacle number one is eliminated. Obstacle number two is the usual, "I really don't have a program in my head or on paper, so I'll just cruise around and hit a few stations" temptation. Nope. That one didn't get me either. I'll post a few just to give you guys something to chuckle about in a minute. Now, the third and final danger, for me personally, is the "I'll hit it like I used to" approach.............._*That one*_ got me a little. Although knowing that I have this mini-hernia thing kept me in check for the most part. So here is what I did, based on a "I'll work bi's and tri's, Oh, and Pecs.....and throw in a few seated rows" routine.
> 
> Tricep press (cable/straight bar) 3x10 @70,100,125
> ...




I also had the feeling of a mini-hernia about 10 months ago. It was right when I first added squats back into my routine. The funny thing was that it completely went away. Maybe the same happened for you.
Good luck with that and welcome back to the house of iron!


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 28, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I also had the feeling of a mini-hernia about 10 months ago. It was right when I first added squats back into my routine. The funny thing was that it completely went away. Maybe the same happened for you.
> Good luck with that and welcome back to the house of iron!



Well, mine was actually diagnosed by a doc., but at this point it is not serious. I'd worked out with it for about three years, but it never bothered me until this past summer. Even then, it was more of a nuisance than anything else. Needless to say, leg work will have to be light and very carefully done.


Good to be back.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 28, 2006)

DaMayor said:


> Okay, so ther is my first, unstructured, idiotic, brief, why did I stop in the first place, work-out.
> 
> Comments? Laughter? Go ahead....I deserve it.



  The important thing is you're back in the gym.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> The important thing is you're back in the gym.




felt great to be back...yesterday.

Today.........Sore.....can't move.....need aspirin... 

Nah, its really a good type of pain.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 29, 2006)

and that's all I have to say about that. (ten images.....huh.)


----------



## kuso (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey there bitch, how the hell is life treating ya??!!!!!


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 30, 2006)

kuso said:


> Hey there bitch, how the hell is life treating ya??!!!!!




Well well well.......finally posted bond, eh? 

Doing pretty good. Trying to get back into things again.....with a few obstacles.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 30, 2006)

Uh, didn't I post something here that was waaaay out of character...like, last night? 

Must have hit the wrong button......either that or I've completely lost it.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 30, 2006)

This is a good thing.


----------



## kuso (Aug 30, 2006)

Um,...are you drunk again? 

No, no bond for me...I am posting from within Japan still. even managed to get my PR which means they cannot even kick me out anymore 

So how is the business going?

Oh, and did I read you are over 40? You profile has "midlife crisis" on it, but you should change it to something a bit older than "mid" now


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 30, 2006)

kuso said:


> Um,...are you drunk again?
> 
> No, no bond for me...I am posting from within Japan still. even managed to get my PR which means they cannot even kick me out anymore
> 
> ...



_*Over *_forty? Nope.

_*Just turned forty?*_ Yep.

Do I behave like I'm forty? *NEVAHHHHH!* 

Other than that tantrum I swear I posted right here last night. Hmm.

Business is going as well as I expected it to at this stage in it's development. It will take another year or two before I can reap the benefits of my creative and business genius.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 30, 2006)

So, today was _supposed _to be leg day, but it seems that my schedule will not allow me to hit the gym.

This I am not happy about.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 30, 2006)

DaMayor said:


> So, today was _supposed _to be leg day, but it seems that my schedule will not allow me to hit the gym.
> 
> This I am not happy about.



  I thought that you were the boss.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 30, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> I thought that you were the boss.



More like the baby sitter......I can't leave these folks alone for too long. 

Although I think I can pull it off tonight if I cancel another "appointment". Consistency (especially when just starting back) is very important....I can't drop the ball this time.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2006)

the Big Boss Man from Cobb County Georgia?


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey! You said you wouldn't post that!


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 30, 2006)

Alright, leg work tonight. 

Let us pray.....Dear Lord, please keep DaMayor's innards intact, may he not blow a gasket any further than he already has , and if he does, please let it happen at the station located directly behind the stair-stepper where that hot chick in spandex was Monday.... 

Selah!


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 30, 2006)

I swear I'm going to start a serious journal soon.... 

Why am I telling you people this?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 30, 2006)

DaMayor said:


> I swear I'm going to start a serious journal soon....



A serious journal?  No one would believe that it was yours.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 30, 2006)

I had one before...really.

No, honestly I'm just not quite in the groove yet. In coming weeks, once I get past the initial pain and nail down my training plan, I'll share it/ask more "adult" questions. In addition, I'm waiting for input from a, _Eh hem Eh Hem_ _*Certain Individual*_ (whose schedule is probably worse than my own) before I get entirely serious. But since I don't want to cause any Trouble, I'll pace myself.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 30, 2006)

Well, no (newly/further)blown gaskets. Of course, not the most intense workout I've ever had, but hey, its been almost three years and I'd kinda hoped to be able to walk tomorrow.

The routine was pretty random. Mainly because my goal is simply to test different movements and see what type of effect, if any, each has on my injury. In short, I lifted about 40-50% less than I was doing in the past. Okay, I could at least tell you what I did......I know everyone is just dying to hear of my progress over a two day period. 

Leg extensions 4x10-12 @ 80,90,125,130.. Oh yeah, no weights..
Leg Curls (never could remember the proper term...hyperextensions?) 4x10
Leg press (cybex type deal) 4x12
Hack squats 2x8 (a little spooky)
Squats-ZERO
Calf raises 3x12-15

Like I said, this was intentionally light and easy. I was paying more attention to my movements and breathing than ever before...moreso out of fear than form at this point, but that's okay.....I've got plenty of time.

I still won't be able to walk straight tomorow.

My old ass is *RUSTY!*


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2006)

why no weights?


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 31, 2006)

P-funk said:


> why no weights?




Because A.)I'm weaker than I like to be, or used to be (pride issue) and B.) At this point, since I'm testing the waters, I didn't figure it mattered so much as long as I concentrated on form and control. Gotta get the mind/body connection together. Oh, Okay...for you.


Leg extensions 4x10-12 @ 80,90,125,130.. Oh yeah, no weights..
Leg Curls (never could remember the proper term...hyperextensions?) 4x10 @ 40,60,80,80
Leg press (cybex type deal) 4x12@ 180,180,270,270   I would normally load the bar to it's ends...  
Hack squats 2x8 (a little spooky) 160,170 ...Being VERY Careful here.
Squats-ZERO
Calf raises 3x12-15...Uh, don't remember...half the stack, half the stack, then half the stack with about thirty more pounds. 
Hope that wasn't too technical.


----------



## kuso (Aug 31, 2006)

DaMayor said:


> Because A.)I'm weaker than I like to be, or used to be




Being over 40 sux I guess :-D


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 31, 2006)

kuso said:


> Being over 40 sux I guess :-D



Holy schnickies batman....look what the cat drug in!!  

Miss you kuso!  Hope you're doing well bud.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 31, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Holy schnickies batman....look what the cat drug in!!
> 
> Miss you kuso!  Hope you're doing well bud.



He can kiss my ass.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 31, 2006)

kuso said:


> Being over 40 sux I guess :-D




*I'm Not Over Forty!*


*and use a freakin' smiley, will ya!?!*


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 31, 2006)

So, this morning, I'm not very sore. Just thought I'd share. 

A.M. Workout:

80lbs. chicken breast curls, 4x15
One case tropical fruit extensions, 4x10
RI=2 minutes.
16oz.Coffee hammer curls, 28x40

Employee Baggage deadlifts, 8hrs.x6 days
Self-imposed emotional issue toting, 24-7

Kuso Bullshit presses, 2x1


----------



## kuso (Aug 31, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Holy schnickies batman....look what the cat drug in!!
> 
> Miss you kuso!  Hope you're doing well bud.



Miss you too babe :-D 

I`m doing well....I guess. Still living, and still drinking. Much else out there? lol

How bout you? Everything cool? Still got that kickass car??

**subtile attempt to hijack Damayors thread :-D


----------



## kuso (Aug 31, 2006)

DaMayor said:


> *I'm Not Over Forty!*



I thought I read you were 47 next week? :-D




DaMayor said:


> *and use a freakin' smiley, will ya!?!*



LOL...force of habit...sorry mate. Been too long in the MMA/kickboxing work where gif smilies are a sure sign of being gay.

I did some dealifts last night for the first time in two months. I could barely put on my shirt for work this morning.......:-(

Now I qualify for posting on a BB site at least.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 31, 2006)

kuso said:


> I thought I read you were 47 next week? :-D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now who's old....beeeeeotch? 

Hey, If I have to endure this pain, then its time you
*GET YOUR ASS BACK TO THE GYM, AUSSIE*! 

I'm thinking Foreman could offer you some training advice, eh?


----------



## kuso (Aug 31, 2006)

DaMayor said:


> Hey, If I have to endure this pain, then its time you
> *GET YOUR ASS BACK TO THE GYM, AUSSIE*!



I did....bout 5 months ago. Sickness, work then laziness got in the way though and I took the last two months off to recharge the batteries with bouron.

they are currently overflowing....and after two days in the gym I am more than hapy for the overall numbing effect ;-)



DaMayor said:


> 'm thinking Foreman could offer you some training advice, eh?



I am guessing that is something like a googlebot right? No human could be so pathetic right? He has enough moron for three or four people.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2006)

Now with Kuso back too maybe we can take over open chat once again


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 31, 2006)

With you by my side, I can accomplish anything, baby! 


Man, I'm really laying it on thick with you lately, eh? 

Just horny, I guess.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2006)

Sorry, got a man but thanks


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeah, got that... 

Talk about pro-hormones!.....I really need to get this under control......Oh look! A coffee table!


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 31, 2006)

A DaMayor factoid:

I weigh (within ~1 lb.) the same thing I did in 1987.

What does this mean? Hell if I know.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 1, 2006)

Okay, I'm taking the day off. I was supposed to work out today, but I will actually have a day off (the first real day off I've had in about four months) so I'll go tomorrow. Still sore anyway.

So here's the deal... 
Monday I will post a diet plan and workout schedule for my own reference and viewing pleasure and for you folks not to look at. Then I'll review the advice I don't get, and make every effort not to do what wasn't said. 

The way I see it, I'll be back to 75%BF within a couple of weeks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 1, 2006)

DaMayor said:


> The way I see it, I'll be back to 75%BF within a couple of weeks.



Do you think you can lose 10% BF that quickly?


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 1, 2006)

Foul! Foul! 


 


We'll see.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 4, 2006)

DaMayor said:


>



And a miracle has occurred.  DaMayor is speechless.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 5, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> And a miracle has occurred.  DaMayor is speechless.




Shhhhhh. I'm thinking. 

This may take a while.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 6, 2006)

NEW JOURNAL TIME.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 6, 2006)

Oh sure, don't provide a link to the new one and make me work to find it.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 6, 2006)

Oh yeah, sorry.

*WE'VE MOVED!*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=70036


----------

